# Finally got to use our 29BHS



## SoCalSachers (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah!!! Finally took our new 29BHS out about two weeks ago for its maiden voyage!! Loved every minute in it. Being we went from tent camping straight to this, I sure felt spoiled. Hot water, clean restroom, warm food, no bugs, heck what else could you ask for?? We are planning now on hitting the road every 3-4 weeks and just going somewhere. Get away from all the city life. After spending about four months shopping for trailers I am glad we chose the Outback. Just far better looking and nicer in many ways then others I have seen. Luckly so far, we dont have any major problems (knock on wood). 
I would like to thank all members for all information they post. It all helps in many ways. Keep up the good work and Happy Camping to all.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats on the successful voyage. We have our 1st road trip set for Memorial Day. Likewise, we have come directly from a tent which hasn't always been easy for my 4 girls. I was curious if you had any advice on any initial packing/shopping list you may have used to ensure you had the essentials with you. Particularly since this was the 1st time out. The food is easy we can handle that, having never packed a trailer before with consideration to all the systems, it's the mechanical stuff I am trying to get my hands around. I'm talking essentials not toys.

Let's hear from you experts. I take delivery on the 17th & I need to get my gear in order. Suggestions...

Thanks as always.


----------



## SoCalSachers (Mar 8, 2004)

Very good question, and I will try to see what info I can offer. First congats on your trailer. From what 
I have experienced with it, you should come to love this new "luxury" camping.
I myself carry a complete set of various had tolls at all times for emergency purposes and they do come 
in handy. As alot of other members would tell you...Be prepared for anything. Besides tools, I carry a 
volt meter to check anything that may happen with he electical system. I have many different sizes of 
scrap wood that I carry to help in blocking the tires and for the stabalizers and tounge jack to rest on.
One thing I was glad I took was a can of ant spray. The sight I was on had ants crawling around 
the hook up area like crazy. I had read in another post to spray around the bottoms of your stabalizers,
tounge jack and anything else that comes in contact with the graound to keep those pesky critters out of the 
trailer. They seem to be able to find ways in just about anywhere.
If anyone else has any ideas, please let myself and Twins make 4 know as this is still new to 
me.
Again, best of luck with your new trailer!

Dang...9 yr old twins....I thought I had my hands full with a 14 yr old girl and a 9 yr old boy.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

SoCal congrats on your maiden voyage, glad everything went well for your family too. If you are planning on taking off you may want to start planning some sites, I know a lot of CA campgrounds that RVs will fit book up. I'm sure you'll have a blast on a trip like that though, once you get the kids away from city life I bet even a teenage daughter will enjoy camping!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

REMINDER:

Don't forget to take all your OWNERS MANUALS! You will likely need them to understand certain systems.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> REMINDER: Don't forget to take all your OWNERS MANUALS!


and unless you speak French or Spanish make sure you take the English ones. Not that I know anything about anybody that's ever done that before


----------



## SoCalSachers (Mar 8, 2004)

Good reminder on the manuals ND and thanks Y-Guy, but even the English versions are sometimes impossible to decode. 
My lovely wife is doing the camp ground planning and currently is making reservations all over the place. I guess you could just say I am the bus driver just getting the passangers to their location. But, once there, I benefit from it also. 
True on the kids, once they are away from all the city stuff (phones,TV, playstation,computers...etc.) they seem to be able to get along and play together without arguing. Must be a miracle because seems my two kids are always bugging eachother one way or another. Heck, if they can get along all the time in the trailer, maybe sell the house and camp all the time... sunny


----------

